# Winchester 1300 Marine - 12 Gauge



## TomKat (Aug 31, 2006)

I saw a used one of these pump action shotguns for $399  that is very clean.  It is stainless steel.  Any opinions on this as a home defense weapon?


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 31, 2006)

i had one several years ago. 1300 usually takes a back seat in popularity to the 870 and 500, but its a great lightweight shotgun. It has a really smooth and fast action. Its made by FN. They also make a "tactical" version (who doesn't?) that has a pistolgrip and AR stock with ghostrings. Don't think its worth the extra coin, just get the standard model.  CDNN had a special on Parkerized model sometime back.  I think it was around $250..great deal. Not sure about current prices on the stainless 1300s though.

One of the guns I wish I didn't trade.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 31, 2006)

I used one in the army with the huge bayonet.  I liked it.  Good shotgun.  I've thought about getting that one myself.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 31, 2006)

Let me be more clear.  I didn't use the Marine model, but I really liked the action of the Winchesters.

Jeff


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 1, 2006)

The Winchester 1300 series are great guns for home defense.  Use a short to moderate length barrel, along with a decent load (I prefer Federal Tactical Buckshot), and you're good to go.  

400 bucks for the marine version, though, seems a bit steep.  You could get a brand new Remington 870 Mariner model for that much.


----------



## Shovel Hook (Nov 12, 2006)

I had one and did not really care for it. Too lightweight for its own good. Beleive me at the time my weapon of choice was a riot gun, no probems with any except this one in terms of recoil it was just savage. Forearm tried to rip my pinkie off with every shot. It was however a breeze to strip down once you get the hang of it, compared to a mossberg. Much smoother action, no play in the forearm either, it was as solid or more than a 870. A very rugged but fast pump shotgun. Right after I got it didn't like how the receiver didn't match the pipes and bolt, and looks were the main reason I bought the thing.
It's not a bad  gun at all but found that recoil was noticeably more severe than a Mossberg or 870, those I'd happily shoot all day with the heaviest stuff but the 1300 I had, did not enjoy firing at all. I thing that was the point I gained appreciation for 20 ga. combat SG's. I think it was the stock, aside from the overall light weight. It was nothing, a hollow plastic shell. Like i said I always enjoyed defense style shotguns, for a while more than anything, and recoil was never an issue with anything but this. I've gone thru 50 buck and slug rounds in one session and felt zero discomfort with a 19" chopped 500. This thing was unpleasant with low brass #8 bird.
All things considered it is a good weapon but just relaying my experience. I think a wood stock would make all the difference in the world, or if Knoxx makes a stock for it this could be one of the very best pumpguns available. Or who knows, maybe time has made me remember it worse than it was


----------

